# Bandejas giradiscos para DJ's



## asherar (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola, soy de la época de los discos de vinilo. 
En aquéllos años se hacían enganches entre dos temas deteniendo el giro de una bandeja, dejando su púa en el comienzo del tema en espera, y soltándola en un instante oportuno del tema que tocaba en la otra bandeja. Ambos canales de audio estaban al máximo y en el instante del enganche se le bajaba rápidamente el volumen al canal del tema anterior.  
Algunos DJs empezaron a girar la bandeja en espera, y  como el volumen estaba alto, se producía el ruido característico al "rayón" de púa. 
Ya más entrada la época del rap, se inventaron el "rayón rapeado", ese ruidito a púa como que va y que viene ...  como si fuera una maraca. 
Lo que no me explico es hoy en día, que ya nadie usa discos de vinilo:  
¿ cómo hacen ese ruido a rayón ?
¿ lo tienen grabado en un CD ?
¿ o lo hacen con esas bandejas raras, con cuadritos negros toda la vuelta, que se suelen ver a la par de los equipos de DJ ? 
Lástima que no tengo una foto para mostrarles ... Realmente me intriga ! :-?    
Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola Ale.

Eso que se hacía con las viejas bandejas y los ya míticos vinilos, ahora se hace con CDs y  un "CD Turntable" (si lo googleás vas a ver cómo son). En realidad no giran el disco para un lado y el otro (más que obvio), sino que aprovechan la era digital y esas cosas de que la música viene en unos y ceros.

Una manera casera de lograr ese efecto es con algún programa para DJ, tipo el Traktor o el VirtualDJ. En esos tenés la posibilidad de hacer el scratching moviendo (mouse mediante) una ruedita, o configurar una webcam y cada vez que le pases la mano por adelante, de un lado para otro, se oye el ruidito típico.

Creo que eso era lo que preguntabas. Si le pifié, avisá a ver qué era

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Sep 9, 2009)

Claro, eso ! Voy a ver si navego un poco y encuentro eso que decís; 
esa cosa rara de los ceros y los unos. 

Me escapo un ratito del geriátrico, y me voy a un ciber ...   

Pensar que yo debo ser *el* que compró ese disco "Macho Men", de Village People. ops:


Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2009)

> Pensar que yo debo ser *el* que compró ese disco "Macho Men", de Village People. ops:


Son estigmas muy duros de sobrellevar...
Yo todavia no supere la depresion provocada por la compra del maxi-simple "Rockollection"...


----------



## asherar (Sep 9, 2009)

Rockcolection ???  :-? Me muero, Eduardo, me muero !!! 
Esto es demasiado fuerte !!! 
Acordate que vivo en un geriátrico ... ! 

Hagamos un poco de docencia con la muchachada joven: 
Que vean "Rockcolection" en su idioma original y su versión en castellano. 
Tengan en cuenta que nosotros sólo con la banda de sonido ya alcanzabamos el éxtasis !!! 

A ver cuál les gusta menos !  

Acá les paso un enlace para nostálgicos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2009)

UUuuhhhhhhhhh!!!! Que loco!!! Rockcollection....Laurent Voulzy...

En verdad Rockcollection era un desastre, pero el lento que estaba del otro lado del single *long-play* era bueno....creo que se llamaba "El espejo" (nombre en español que me dijeron por que de francés no se un pomo).
Recuerdo haber abrazado a algunas señoritas con ese tema...pero debo haber tenido 14 o 15 años......uhhhhhh que mucho que hace de eso....


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2009)

Desempolvando los Recuerdos!!! Genial.

Sample, A veces, el Scratch se puede sustituir por un sample grabado previamente con el scratch, así ya no hay que mover la bandeja.

Saludos!!!.

Aguante el Vinyl!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> ...Tengan en cuenta que nosotros sólo con la banda de sonido ya alcanzabamos el éxtasis !!!
> ...
> Acá les paso un enlace para nostálgicos



Que grande ese *enlace para nostálgicos*!!!

Me morí cuando vi *Too much heaven* de los Bee Gees...hacía como cuarenta centonios que no lo escuchaba   ...

Verdaderamente...GENIAL!

PD: Para los recién nacidos que frecuentan el foro, los centonios eran la unidad de medida del tiempo que usaban los cylons (una suerte Terminators pero sin tiempo conocido) en una serie de ciencia ficción de la época llamada "Galáctica, Astronave de Combate", de la que hay un remake nuevo llamado "Battle starship Galactica" o verdura similar...así que no piensen que estoy hablando humedades, solo he viajado un poco por el Tunel del Tiempo


----------



## asherar (Sep 14, 2009)

Ya que recordamos, ... 
Ver un video de estos grupos requería ir al cine cuando daban la película, lo que en las ciudades del interior ocurría generalmente un mes después del estreno en Capital. 
Mientras tanto había que conformarse con la música en el boliche. 
Las opciones eran comprarse el disco, o el cassette, pero eso no se podía hacer con todos los temas por obvias cuestiones de $$$$. 
Entonces los que teníamos la suerte de que el viejo nos hubiera comprado un grabador de cinta, estábamos ahí, los viernes a la noche, apostados en la trinchera de la FM, con el cassette "en punta" y los dedos en las teclas de PLAY y REC, esperando el momento que comenzara el tema de moda ... 
Y a no distraerse, porque si se te pasaba ese milagroso instante ... sonaste hasta el próximo viernes ... ! 

Era la época que Palito Ortega se quejaba de las copias truchas ... en cassettte ... ! 

Saludos !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 14, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Ya que recordamos, ...
> Ver un video de estos grupos requería ir al cine cuando daban la película, *lo que en las ciudades del interior ocurría generalmente un mes después del estreno en Capital*.



Siesque...ocurría



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Mientras tanto había que conformarse con la música en el boliche.
> Las opciones eran comprarse el disco, o el cassette, pero eso no se podía hacer con todos los temas por obvias cuestiones de $$$$.
> Entonces los que teníamos la suerte de que el viejo nos hubiera comprara un grabador de cinta, estábamos ahí, los viernes a la noche, apostados en la trinchera de la FM, con el cassette "en punta" y los dedos en las teclas de PLAY y REC, esperando el momento que comenzara el tema de moda ...
> Y a no distraerse, porque si se te pasaba ese milagroso instante ... sonaste hasta el próximo viernes ... !
> Saludos !!!



Nooooooo!!!! No me hagás acordar de eso!!!!!
Acá solo había una FM...la 98.5...y era el único lugar donde podíamos manotear algo decente para grabar...
Si habré parido esperando que arrancaran los temas de onda....uuuhhhhhhhh!!!

Chau....me voy al asilo....


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 14, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Nooooooo!!!! No me hagás acordar de eso!!!!!
> Acá solo había una FM...la 98.5...y era el único lugar donde podíamos manotear algo decente para grabar...
> Si habré parido esperando que arrancaran los temas de onda....uuuhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> Chau....me voy al asilo....


Los comienzos de la FM en la Santa Fe fueron lamentables (no puede decirse que hayan cambiado mucho las cosas), durante varios años, fueron solamente las dos emisoras tradicionales de AM que retransmitian lo mismo en FM. 

Pero gracias a mi Noblex Carina, me enganche con un programa de musica  de radio Mitre cuyo nombre ni me lo acuerdo... Pero si me acuerdo el tema con que abrian el programa, era Hocus Pocus de Focus! con la parte del cantito tiroles de Thijs Van Leer.  YouTube - Focus - Hocus Pocus

Como la distancia a la emisora era de ~500km, habia dias que la recepcion no era buena. Hubo un invierno que paso algo rarisimo (para mi), todos los dias apenas empezado el programa me lo tapaba otra emisora. Lo curioso es que tal emisora era Radio Bonaire, una radio evangelica de las Antillas Holandesas!!! 
Tal vez  el formularme una y otra vez la pregunta de por que habia tantos p*tos y perfectos rebotes en la ionosfera, todos los dias y a la misma hora fue que marco mi interes en la electricidad y  mi odio hacia la religion...


----------



## asherar (Sep 15, 2009)

Un recuerdo trae otro, y medio que nos fuimos de tema  ... pero ... 

Antes de que apareciera la FM (1975-1977) yo solía prenderme todas las noches en Radio Belgrano (o era Mitre ?), AM, a eso de las 22:00 hs. 
Ahí empezaba un programa cuyo nombre se me escapa (me acordé: "Experiencias"), conducido por Graciela Mancuso, con una vos re-sensual , y que arrancaba con el tema "Tu eres mi amor" de Liverpool Express. 
Como era radio de AM la calidad de audio era pésima, por el ruido "a disco" y porque la sintonía se iba perdiendo constantemente por los vaivenes de la ionósfera, y había que ir persiguendo la emisora, moviendo el dial a mano. Era como un reflejo de histeria  ya en la música nomás. 
Con la desesperación por escuchar ese tema, hasta el ruido a "fritanga" parecía hermoso. 
En realidad, escuchar radio AM era casi un arte. 

Saludos


----------



## rodr0 (Sep 18, 2009)

el virtual dj y otros programas similares tienen pre cargados opciones de ese estilo y varias mas, ademas de hacer las cosas mucho mas facil, como con una notebook o palm mover toda una fiesta . (ademas de las opcioens que te dieron aca arriba)


----------

